# GE Washer Clutch Slips



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> I replaced the clutch on my top loading GE washer when it refused to spin


Fill, agitation and draining works ok?



> But now the clutch itself is slipping like crazy.


Clutch us suppose to slip and allow the basket to slowly come up to speed. What happens instead of spinning?...any noises?...basket moves at all?

jeff.


----------



## trevelyan (May 9, 2008)

Hi Jeff. Thanks for getting back to me. It's a GE model WSSR3120W0WW top loader.

The drain and agitation functions seem OK. It just won't spin. I realize that the clutch is supposed to slip as the basket comes up to speed. However, my clutch doesn't allow the basket to EVER start moving unless I have a very light load. Instead, the shaft from the motor just slips in the clutch, and obviously the belt remains motionless. One would conclude that the clutch is shot, but my seller assures me that the part was brand new.

Edward


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> WSSR3120W0WW


Plastic tub GE washer.



> The drain and agitation functions seem OK


Good.



> my clutch doesn't allow the basket to EVER start moving unless I have a very light load. Instead, the shaft from the motor just slips in the clutch, and obviously the belt remains motionless


The motor drives the clutch, the clutch turns the belt, the belt turns the tranny pulley, the whole tranny turns and the basket is mounted to the upper shaft of the tranny....clothing between the tanks, tight/seizing tub bearing, bad/locking up tranny, tub supports worn and the tub is binding on the outer holding tank, something caught in one of the tub holes would be prime suspects. 
Since -some- spinning will occur, clothing between the tanks, tight/seizing tub bearing, bad tranny would be my guesses.
Large pulley in the middle can be manually turned to see if stiff or not....belt off first.



> One would conclude that the clutch is shot


Rare to occur, normally gets noisy if worn inside..often soemthing else ( like above ) is holding the outer shell of the clutch back from turning.

jeff.


----------



## trevelyan (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Jeff: I'll check those things. Didn't know clothes could get caught between tanks. My guess is that replacing the tranny wouldn't be worth it on this relatively old machine. Would you agree?

Edward


----------



## trevelyan (May 9, 2008)

Since -some- spinning will occur, clothing between the tanks, tight/seizing tub bearing, bad tranny would be my guesses.

Jeff: Can I check for clothing between tanks without removing the hanging tank assembly?


----------



## trevelyan (May 9, 2008)

Large pulley in the middle can be manually turned to see if stiff or not....belt off first.

OK, I removed the belt and checked the pulley (to see if stiff or not). The pulley turns quite freely counter clockwise (looking upward) for about 5 rotations. It then gets stiff for about one rotation, after which it becomes free again. Can you tell from this description if the tranny is OK? Thanks,

Edward


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Agitation is attained by turning the transmission in a clockwise motion. Spin occurs when the transmission is turned in a counter clockwise motion. 



> It then gets stiff for about one rotation, after which it becomes free again. Can you tell from this description if the tranny is OK?


Since we cannot test ourselves, nope....but doesn't -sound- good 

jeff.


----------



## mjrgonorrhea (Jun 14, 2013)

trevelyan said:


> I replaced the clutch on my top loading GE washer when it refused to spin. But now the clutch itself is slipping like crazy. I've tried the belt at various tensions, but nothing works. The seller assures me that the clutch is OK. What else could I be doing wrong? Thanks,
> 
> Edward


I'm sorry for bumping such an old thread, but I'm having the exact same issue with my GE washer. This is the only reason I decided to register.

Model WPSF4170V1WW

I placed an order for a new clutch, but soon found this thread and cancelled the order. I spent the whole day fiddling with my washer trying to figure out which components needed to be replaced.

The clutch pads still have a lot of meat on them. 
The transmission spring is intact. 
The belt is fine. 
The motor spins in both directions.

The washer only spins with a very light load, but even then it produces a burning rubber smell.

I noticed transmission oil on the transmission spring. Is that a dead giveaway that the transmission needs to be replaced? I just wanted to double check before spending $130.

I sanded the clutch drum and the pads. Belt tension was also increased to remove it from the equation. After putting a heavier load in the tub, and running a cycle, I noticed that the motor was spinning but the pulley was not moving at all, even though I heard the transmission engage. The clutch slips like crazy, producing a lot of brake dust and creating a burning rubber smell (maybe burning clutch smell?).


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I think it's would be better to fix it soon ...


----------



## mjrgonorrhea (Jun 14, 2013)

It's been over a month, but I thought I should update this thread for anyone else with this issue.

Replacing the transmission has fixed the issue. The washer is also much quieter and smoother than before. It was a real pain in the butt to take it all apart, but with enough patience, I was able to rebuild the whole washer to a 'like new' condition.

I'm glad I was able to find this thread and cancel the order on a new clutch. :thumbsup:


----------

